
Differences in research reporting: Men more +. Should they exercise restraint? - bookofjoe
https://www.bmj.com/content/367/bmj.l6692
======
pmdulaney
The Left is so lacking in wisdom, and hopefully we will all be able to look
back some day and roll our eyes about it.

It might be men vs women. It might be adult children of alcoholics vs folks
from sober homes. It might be extroverts vs introverts. It might be native
speakers of the dominant language vs those with another first language. It
might be those who struggle with depression vs those who don't.

The world is a complicated place. Find your way in it; do your best. Count
your blessings. Move on.

